# Ears Fell????



## Jason B

Radar is 3.5 months old. Ears have looked good since we brought him home 2 weeks ago. 2 days ago the left ear fell and is now floppy. Is this normal? Is there something I should do?


----------



## Whiteshepherds

He's probably teething and it's normal.


----------



## Jason B

Whiteshepherds said:


> He's probably teething and it's normal.



Enlighten me. Why does teething make the ear fall? Not questioning you, just looking for knowledge. 

Thanks, 

Jason


----------



## wilbanks17

Jason B said:


> Enlighten me. Why does teething make the ear fall? Not questioning you, just looking for knowledge.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


I don't have an answer, but 3 of my 6 GSD's have done the same thing. Must be a discomfort or maybe a mental thing.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Jason B said:


> Enlighten me. Why does teething make the ear fall? Not questioning you, just looking for knowledge.


I don't have a clue, I just know it's very common in GSD and other breeds as well.  

It probably has something to do with the ears developing and teething just coincidentally happening at the same time. I looked it up online and couldn't really find a definitive answer. Hopefully someone else will know the answer.


----------



## Samba

It has to do with the calcium shifting to the teething process. I have noted that ears up before teething usually go back up after teeth are in. It is a common thing to get the floppy ear at this time.


----------



## Stosh

Make sure you give Radar plenty of things to chew- it helps strengthen the muscles. My vet told me to make kissy noises so the dog picks up his ears and that strengthens them too. My dog's ears went up down and sideways, but popped up again right after teething.


----------



## lanaw13

Osa's ears are doing the same thing….same age. lots of bully sticks and raw bones for her right now. In the last few days they have started to pop up for a few secs, then right back down again!!! We are enjoying the stage…..!!!! It's so cute.


----------



## MissCherry

Samba said:


> It has to do with the calcium shifting to the teething process. I have noted that ears up before teething usually go back up after teeth are in. It is a common thing to get the floppy ear at this time.


I did not know that!!!


----------

